# success with one day 5 embryo?



## suthrnbel (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi, I am two days post transfer of a day 5, grade B4, embryo, it was the only one to make it to day 5.  I test next Wednesday.  Has anyone else had success with just one little embie? Also, worried because haven't really had any cramps or anything to indicate implantation. Is that a bad sign? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

I had one day 5 embryo transferred in March 2014 and the result is my 11 week old boy. I did not have any cramps or any other symptoms post-transfer. I started cramping and spotting really badly a week after transfer and I thought that af was on its way. Once I got my bfp my consultant was worried that I was having an ectopic pregnancy. But luckily everything turned out well. The spotting and cramping stopped after about two weeks.

Best of luck. xxx


----------



## suthrnbel (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you Evan80, that gives me a lot of hope. I do my first HCG test on Wednesday, so I'm hopeful it will be a positive.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Best of luck. I hope you get your bfp xxx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Good luck, my friend is currently pregnant with one frozen blast x


----------



## suthrnbel (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, we did get a positive! The numbers looked great both blood tests, and now we have to go for our first scan on the 23rd. This was our third try, and we feel beyond blessed, that it worked this time. Now we just have to make it to delivery day. I know we are not out of the woods yet, so please continue to pray for us. Thanks so much for the positive feedback, I so appreciate it.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

So happy for you. Congrats   xxxx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Thats  a really great outcome! Congratulations, I wish u all the best xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Congratulations that's lovely news  wishing you all the best for your pregnancy x


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Congratulations wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months xx


----------

